# A Fantastic Idea



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Got this in an e-mail, and never saw it or thought about it before. Hmmm........maybe even try using it for "black tank retrievals"!!
Just watch..... Its quick and useful! Good for jewelry! ! 
This is one of those tips you wish you had known about before you took the sink 
apart or called the plumber!!!!! 
It is a great tip and it saves money....how much better can it get?! 
www.familyhack.com/2007/08/29/drain-tip

http://www.familyhack.com/2007/08/29/drain-tip/

Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Black tank retrievals????


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Black tank retrievals????


Well, if you happen to drop something valuable in there that didn't go out and you can see in the bottom!! Nothing more..








Darlene


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Very handy idea for something falling in the sink/ shower! (grey tanks). I'm afraid if it hits the black tanks, I'd consider it free- fly away!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

would be interesting to try in the house drain, but I'll pass on the black tank cuz whatever fell in into THERE could have company and I wouldn't want to pull them out!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually for that ring that went down the drain and is in the trap, neat idea. Saves the trouble of removing the trap.

Grey water use only









John


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually for that ring that went down the drain and is in the trap, neat idea. Saves the trouble of removing the trap.
> 
> Grey water use only
> 
> ...


While the bottle cap was a good demonstration, I'd have to be convinced that a standard shop-vac could pull a diamond ring out of the drain trap. A ring would be a lot of weight for the little effective area that the vacuum has to work on. (Oh no







This could wind up like the "plane on a conveyor belt" topic. Except someone could actually test this one!).

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I might have to give it a try someday just because. Now where d the DW put that ring









I myself, found a new use for a shop vac. When packing 5 in hose on our firetruck, no matter how hard you try, air is in the hose. I have put a shop vac hose sealed with a towel into the last section of the hose bed and pull sooo much air out which in turn helps the hose lay flatter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy to help on this one. I have a great wet/dry vac in my garage and a house that is still fairly new, so not a lot of gunk built up in the trap.

Just send me the diamond ring(s) and I'll toss them down the sink and give it a whirl.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I need your address







, you wouldn t be interested a slightly used bridge I just bought, would ya?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I need your address
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding, I have a great collection of bridges......no price is too high.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy to help on this one. I have a great wet/dry vac in my garage and a house that is still fairly new, so not a lot of gunk built up in the trap.

Just send me the diamond ring(s) and I'll toss them down the sink and give it a whirl.








[/quote]








you MUST try this on your black tank ! afterall, we really want to know if that is where it will work...so whaddya say Jim?


----------

